# Kubota F2100 attachments



## ebertf (Jul 3, 2006)

I am interested in using my Kubota f2100 with a tiller I realize that I will need to slow down the PTO the lowest setting is 1100 RPM. Is there anyone who has information on adapting these front mount mowers to use 3pt hitch attachments. I still want to be able to use my mower on the 2pt attachment. The tractor looks to be a standard tractor just with the driver sitting in a backwards position.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know if Kubota offered a tiller for this tractor or not. If they did that would be your best bet since the gearing and attachment points would be set up to handle the stresses involved, not damage your tractor and still be safe to operate. 

If you are thinking of using a non Kubota attachment on the front mounting points of your tractor you may be asking for lots of trouble. As you mentioned the PTO is probably too fast for standard 3 pt tillers plus they are not made to go backwards. Unless you can attach it to the rear of you tractor everything will be backwards without major surgery to the attachment and tractor.

Please be careful before attempting any alterations to your tractor and using attachments that are not made for it. We do not want to read about you being injured or killed using this setiup. 

In my web search on this tractor I found it will accept a broom attachment and maybe a snow blade in place of the mower deck but I have not found anything else. My guess is that it wasn't designed for anything else other than these relatively light duty attachments with its primary usage being mowing. Kind of the same problem you have if you buy a ZTR. It mowes great but its not designed for anything heavier.

Please be careful and keep us updated on you progress.

Andy


----------

